# Spread the seed - desire to get multiple women pregnant



## Seedling (Dec 5, 2010)

I am a man who has been married for 2 years (dating several prior) and we are just now starting to try to have kids. I love my wife and look forward to having at least two children with her, but I am now experiencing a nagging desire to also have children with other women. Part of me wants to do this because my wife is white with brown hair and brown eyes, and I have blond hair and blue eyes. We are not very diverse. I know this sounds insane, but I really want to have many kids with several different wives of different ethnic backgrounds. Of course this is a bit unrealistic in modern society with legal implications, family formation, and the cost of raising children... but it doesn't eliminate my desire. My wife just laughs at me when I bring this up and calls me an idiot, then recommends adoption if I am serious about it but the problem with adoption is it isn't MY kid with my genes. I am wondering if anyone else has these thoughts and what the solution might be?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

You could donate your sperm to infertility clinics.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

At some level, you probably feel really insecure. Maybe try some counseling. While many men want to have sex with many partners, they aren't hung up on impregnating many. So look into reasons why you have this desire. Good luck.


----------

